# ActiveTuning Luxury Grille On Car Pics *56K BEWARE



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Here's a bunch of shots of our upcoming luxury grille on the Altima. This is the grille without the Nissan emblem. Some basic info:

*Price:* $170 without emblem. $175 with emblem, the emblem will be cut into the center of the mesh
*Availability:* The grilles should start shipping within a few weeks. Depending on how many orders we get and how fast, there may be a wait to get them. We are still finalizing something with the design, and also want to make a decent amount for inventory before taking any orders. There will be no pre-orders, so when they are ready to order, it is first come first serve.
serve.
*Options:* We will be offering black powdercoating, and polished/powdercoating. Will all be at an extra cost though. $5 for black and $30 for polished. Prices aren't final yet, and options may not be offered right away.

If you have any questions post them on here, PM me or Altimat, e-mail me ([email protected]), or post them on OUR forums (http://www.activetuning.com/boards).

The pics are coming from my home linux server, so it's not the fastest connection. Please be patient, as it may take a little time to load everything. There are 17 pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful! if ya want i cna be a second guinny pig and test out some products for yah!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Haha, well considering the two people that own ActiveTuning both have Altimas, I think we're covered  But thanks for the offer!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Excellent! It is beautiful. .


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Excellent! It is beautiful. . *


Read top post.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

yah hire me! but that is a great job on the grill, i'll get one as soon as i get dah money


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Read top post. *


OK I re-read the top post. What`s up Ruben?


----------

